# Pyro Dutch Staten Jacht sailing ship



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This the ancient (vintage 1967) Pyro kit of a Dutch "Staten Jacht." No scale is given; I would guess 1/200 - 1/250 or thereabouts. I enjoy building these old sailing ship kits - my rigging skills are rudimentary at best, but I enjoy the kits and the contrast with more modern ships.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job...I love seeing these ancient kits built rather than sat on some kit collector's shelf


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats way cool. I love the old Pyro ship kits. I built a ton as a kid.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

paulhelfrich....s.moe,here...Very nice build....and from your pic's,rigging looks great. Keep doing what your doing,We get better with every build....s.moe.....out.


----------

